# Head Trauma prognosis



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello-2 1/2 weeks ago our 4 year old cat Snow White was hit by a car. She received major head trauma, a broken jaw and no internal injuries and was in hospital for 9 days with the best of care given. During this time her sight returned and she was able to get up and move around. We were elated as she had for several days just lay there unable to respond to anything. Snow White was first tube fed, then syringe fed while at the Vets. This regime is still in place as she shows no interest in eating by herself. She is not incontinent but holds on for a few days and refuses to use the dirt box provided, instead the lino at the back door has become a temporary toilet. A few days ago she awoke and was finding it very hard to move her left hind leg. She now rocks a little and seems to be really focusing on just moving herself forward a few steps. This was a major blow to us as she had progressed so well up till now. We assume she may have suffered a type of stroke, as does the vet. She does several things that we are not sure if she is happy, in pain or excited e.g. shaking slightly when we go to feed her,tail quivering when she's attempting to walk and making little low grunts when being patted. We wondered if anyone has had a similar situation and what their outcome was as the vet said that in most of these cases the cats don't survive this far and it's all very new to us. We understand and accept that she may have brain damage and not return to the cat she once was but hold out hope that she will stay with us for a good many years to come.

Regards,
Robyn


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome and I'm sorry your kitty was injured, but she sounds like a very lucky kitty.

First, it is amazing she survived the original injury. 
Second, it is fabulous she progressed so well during her recovery. 
Finally, it is wonderful she has such a caring family willing to go the extra mile for her.

Because of the very nature of head injuries and how they are different for every individual, I think it would be difficult even for a vet to predict her future prognosis. The best thing to do is keep an eye on her and treat symptoms and/or problems as they appear, while trying to keep her comfortable and happy. 

I have several cats who shake/vibrate their tails when excited about food or petting. I think the other problems she is experiencing are due to the damage to her motor skills and the messages sent from her brain, through the neurons and to her muscles/limbs. These could remain the same, get better or get worse...but I think because you are able to care for her and keep an eye on her quality of life, I think you would be able to catch any problems very quickly and you would be able to tell if she were in pain, I doubt she would be able to hide that.

Great job you guys are doing for your lucky, lucky, kitty!
Heidi


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Heidi,

Thank you for your reply,we were in need of some reassurance out there as to where we were at with Snow White.

A little note re Snow White, this is not her first encounter with a car as last June she had her right hind leg torn open and stripped down to the bone and required many day visits for redressing and a cast for 2 1/2 months. We'd hoped she'd learnt from this but she is a very sociable little cat and this has been her undoing.

This morning she appears to be a little perkier and more responsive so praying this is a good sign.

Thanks,
Robyn


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope she continues to get better, too. 
Bringing up a delicate subject because of her damaged motor skills, I do hope you have relegated her to being an inside cat who is only allowed outside with human supervision and brought back inside when her human needs to go back in. If you continue to let her out unsupervised, be aware that you could lose your kitty. It is obvious she _didn't learn the first time she was hit_ and has suffered severe mental/physical-ability damage with this second encounter. If it were me, I'd be all about absolutely preventing another vehicle vs cat encounter, because with her physical limitations she will have an even smaller chance of remaining safe.
Of course, she is your pet and it is your choice to allow her to do what you wish, and I will respect that if you do not appreciate my unsolicited advice.
Best of luck for your kitty,
Heidi


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for your advice. She was already a mainly inside cat but would wander out to do cat business and living in a quiet cul-de-sac area you wouldn't have pictured this happening once let alone twice. We had already set up a plan for Snowy the day we first visited her for our front deck to be totally fenced off so that she may, in future, wander out onto it escorted, to enjoy the sun and a bit of fresh air. Our other 2 cats,who thankfully aren't interested in crossing the road, will be able to come and go using the cat door thus not interfering with their daily plans.

Kind regards

Robyn


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Robyn said:


> ...living in a quiet cul-de-sac area you wouldn't have pictured this happening once let alone twice.


 8O You are right! That was 'unlucky' for poor Snow. I sometimes wonder if neighborhoods aren't a bit more dangerous than faster speed-limit roads, because the cats expect the drivers to be slower and brake for them...then when they encounter a car/driver who does not brake/slow, they get hit. 
The only cat I ever hit (knock wood) was hit at under 25mph. It was running out of a field and towards it's rural house. I had just turned off the highway (60mph) and was coasting, not even on the gas, to a stop sign. I just saw the kitty's head at the edge of my headlight illumination and I stabbed for the brake, but my bumper hit it and killed it instantly. 
Sometimes, even though drivers do not want to hit an animal, it can't be avoided.
I lifted the kitty out of the road, placed it near the house's driveway, wrote an apologizing note and left it under the kitty's head. No one was home when I knocked on their door.

I hope your Snow enjoys a good, long life with you.
h


----------



## Bam_cat (Feb 21, 2009)

Heidi I have to say that is probably the saddest but sweetest thing I've ever read. About 2 years ago I struck a cat who was running across the road. I hit my breaks and tried not to hit it but it was unavoidable. I went over him and I may have struck him I'm not sure because I saw him come running out the other side and into the ditch. I Got out of the car and spent 20 minutes searching the ditch to try and find the Kitty. (sighs) I did not find Kitty so I hope he was okay and made it home. But what you did is wonderful


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Just a quick update on Snow White, after a couple of rough days we have had a little breakthrough. Today when taken to the back door to see if she needed to go potty, she turned to the dirt box hopped in and not only did a tinkle but also a poop. We are quietly happy as up until now we have been taking her to the vets every 5 days to empty her out. Here's hoping that this is a start of more progress to come. She also is becoming more alert,recognising a blanket on my daughters bed she used to lie on and insisting she sit on it (Hubby have scratches on his arm she did while trying to get to it) Maybe more to come.. 

Ever hopeful

Robyn


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! It sounds like she is doing pretty well! I hope she keeps progressing forward. She wasn't scratching your husband out of meanness, was she? Just that she wanted to get to the blanket? Cats are amazing and resiliant. Good girl, Snow!
Thank you so much for coming back and posting updates. I really appreciate it. We sometimes get members here who post only one question and never come back, or post only a few times and then don't come back. It is very nice to know cats I've thought of are doing better and improving. It is hard to think of them and then never know what happened to them if their owner doesn't come back to tell us.
h


_Our BooBoo kitty, I think I saw him get hit by a car in 2000. I knew the man who hit him, too. Poor Del (pizza parlor owner) was beside himself. After hearing the 'thump' and I looked up, I saw the orange classic tabby running straight and using all four of its' legs. I let Del know I searched and no one knew who the cat belonged to, nor could I find the cat. Two weeks later, he was sitting on the table on our front porch and I scooped him up and put him inside. Instant house-cat! The other cats accepted him and he is now our oldest cat at 9yrs old._


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

No the scratches were her trying to get to the blanket, she was excited to do so. She is loving pats and will now flip onto her back exposing her tummy for a little rub. We also are keeping a journal each day so we can keep an eye on her physical and eating progress.

Will continue to keep you posted on Snowy's road to recovery

Robyn


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It really, really sounds like she is doing better and better! The journal is a great idea, I do the same for myself to track my health patterns. Has Snow begun to eat on her own yet?


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry for this late reply...No she is still syringe fed. We have two goals that we would love her to achieve at some time. They are in no order, firstly to start cleaning herself (at present we comb then wipe a soft face cloth over her) and secondly to start eating by herself. We think she has her sense of smell back as when she enters the dirt box her head actions are that of a cat smelling. The vet told us that her nasal area had received severe damage and her sense of smell would be affected but should return. We have offered her strong smelling foods e.g. Sardines which she shows no interest in at all and will continue to offer her her usual foods she enjoyed prior to the accident in the hope that one day it will trigger the urge to eat by herself.

Robyn

p.s. last night she used the dirt box a second time.(it's like a new baby and getting excited when they reach milestones)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Robyn said:


> p.s. last night she used the dirt box a second time.(it's like a new baby and getting excited when they reach milestones)


I know what you mean, and not to sound like an internet stalker or anything...I feel the excitement with you everytime you post an acheivement goal she reaches.

Our cat LuckyDuck has no sense of smell. None at all. When my husband smoked, LD could put his head right in the ashtray and sniff-sniff-sniff and had absolutely no reaction. Same with household cleaners, perfume, room deodorizers and alcohol (_like a small tumbler of Scotch, which almost burns MY nose_!), anything with a sharp/strong smell...there was no reaction from Duck. Our other cats would show interest until they got a whiff of the strong odor, then they would pull their head back, pin their ears, squint their eyes and back away. 
I guess I am lucky that he eats well, even if he can't smell.


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Another update....Oh my goodness so much progress is happening and I'm almost to afraid to acknowledge it for fear she may lapse back to where she was only 7 days ago. Today again used the dirt box twice for all her needs. I think we can safely say that yes she knows what, where and how to use the dirt box. I had to go out tonight for a work Dinner, on my return I knocked on the door to be told "quickly Snowy's heading for the door"and sure enough she was coming to greet me. Her walking is getting stronger and the left hind leg is more in step with the other legs although after being on it for about 5 mins it does show signs of fatigue.Was also informed by Hubby that she attempted to scratch just by her shoulder with her bad hind leg. I had just mentioned that one of the things we'd like to see is an interest in her personal grooming... wow I'm blown away. Anyway we're just settling her down for the night even though she'd like to socialise a bit more. Pray all will be good for her tomorrow.

Robyn


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Snow is AMAZING! My eyes are prickling with tears wanting to fall for her, because she is doing so well for you! I cannot express how happy I feel for you and your cat, especially for people/cat I've never even met. The internet is amazing how it brings people together, I have really got involved with Snow's story and I hope she continues to recover by leaps and bounds! I bet, the more she uses her bad hind leg, the more exercise will strengthen it and it won't be long before the limp is just a memory.
Good kitty! =^..^=


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, so nice to hear of thr progress she is making!
My (RB) cat Salvador was an in/out cat, and once found him on the porch unable to move. We rushed to the vet and they said he'd been shot by a bb or pellet gun right at the base of his tail, and would probably be paralized and have to have his tail amputated. I had to leave him at the vet's office for IV meds, etc, for several days. I visited him twice a day and they said he would not eat, nor try to walk, and they thought he probably would not make it. 
On the third day, I coud see from his eyes he just wanted to be home, and hoped he might eat and try moving for me (he was a SERIOUS mama's boy, that one). The vet was reluctant, but agreed. As we opened the cage, he tried to stand for me, and oi knew I'd made the right choice. He ate, moved around, and eventually walked just fine. 
Long story to say; cats have amazing recupertive powers when they have a reason to hope 
Good like with that kitty of yours, and, as said before, thanks for keeing us updated! This is exactly the kind of thing that makes this such a strong cat-community and valuable resource for cat-lovers.


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Latest update from our lady Snow White. She is moving around with only a tiny limp and is not wanting to go back into her big cage for her rests. She is very vocal and just loves head butts and kisses. Tonight as my daughter was giving her her dinner she stopped and bent over and gave her hind leg a good couple of licks (yipeee) This is the second time today she has licked herself, be it ever so brief.
Our main focus is building her physical and mental strength up as in 2 weeks time she spends the day at the vets,having an anesthetic to remove the wire from her jaw and xrays taken of her skull to check that all is mending well.
It's quite interesting as when we carry her and talk with her we sometimes stand near the window and then we just feel her body do these quivers, so we walk away reassuring her everythings OK. Not sure if they are anxious or excitment quivers? Haven't worked that one out yet. Any suggestions?
Isn't it wonderful the bond of love we form with our cats, as it is this they call on when injured and it's what will pull them through when technology can't.

Robyn


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Robyn said:


> Isn't it wonderful the bond of love we form with our cats, as it is this they call on when injured and it's what will pull them through when technology can't.


Truer words were never spoken. What amazing trust our pets put in us. Let us all (human-kind) be worthy of it.

I think unless I was holding her, I wouldn't be able to tell about the shivers. Is it only when you hold her so she can look outside? Does it happen at any other areas of the house? When holding her or she is lounging on your lap? I wonder, if she only does it when looking outside, if she knows it was 'outside' that got her injured and she is reacting to that memory? I don't know. Maybe just keep an eye on her and see if you can determine when/where she does it. Reassuring her is probably the best thing for her. She is an amazing kitty and you are a wonderful family for her.
h


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

A marvellous start to the weekend... I returned home from the Gym and my husband ushered me to the computer with great delight.He had captured on our camera film of Snowy lapping up her cat milk. I'm just amazed at it all, walking, using the dirt box, cleaning and now lapping liquids. Oh my how blessed are we. All I can say is, anyone out there if your pet is ill please please don't give up on them, put all you can plus a bit more into their recovery.Your cat loves and trusts you and will expect nothing less than the energy and effort they will put into recovering. Yes it gets hard at times..very hard to the point of saying is this worth it and I can tell you from first hand experience a big YES IT IS. I do know that at times their journey is to end with us during these times but what more could they have asked for but that chance you gave them and you resting easy knowing you had done all you could. Our Snow White was given very little chance of survival let alone returning to function as a cat should,the vet had no idea of her outcome so yes we have been down to the very end of the road and are definitely making our way slowly and surely back with a happy and loving member of our family.

Robyn

p.s Her quivers are around passing by the open back door and where she is able to look outside clearly,she doesn't appear to do it when there is a net curtain.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Gah! You are making me choke up with tears in my eyes for your and your Snow kitty. 
I'm so glad she is doing well. Please do keep letting us know how she goes, she has such a successful and inspirational story that could help other pet owners facing the end-of-the-line of hope. It would be good for them to know that sometimes, hope and the possibility for healing, WILL be there.


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning,an update on Snow White. Each day she is getting stronger and just loves her time out of the isolation cage. She will come and brush around our legs talking the whole time,not so pleasant when you've just hopped out of the shower. Her food intake is slowly increasing and is still syringe fed. Yesterday she did show a slight interest in food and gave the Biscats a lick also the meat. We feel it could be the wire in her jaw holding that step back and will be interested to see if next Thursday when it is removed whether it will make a difference.
Apart from the eating everything else is as it should be. Our other two cats, Cher Khan and Sally, have been able to come and give her a good sniff when she's out. Snowy is so glad to see them but they are not so sure of this White cat who in the past has given them a few side swipes and now fawning over them. It's quite funny to see, they obviously sense something isn't as it was and almost pull themselves into their own bodies rather than strike her. Sally our big 5kg 9 year old does let out the occasional hiss then slowly moves away. All seems well in our home and everyone is settling into a bit more of a normal routine again.

Will keep you posted

Robyn


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like she is doing very well. She could have suffered some minimal brain damage from her injury and that account for the change in her behavior and what the other kitties are sensing, since she is behaving differently than they remember.

Two stories...
First story:
I watched a video a friend's family took of their father and one of his friends, riding in a Jeep and climbing a steep hill. This was at a sort of "hill climbing park" for vehicles and there were a lot of people around, watching and participating. Anyhow, father and friend are going up, up, up, _almost to the top_, up....and then it seemed the Jeep stalled or couldn't go forward anymore and it began to roll backwards. 
BIG problem! 
The Jeep rolled backwards down this steep hill, until a front wheel caught a rut and turned, angling the Jeep into a backwards left turn on this steep hill....and then it began to barrel-roll down the hill: passenger side, top, driver side, wheels, passenger side, top, driver side, wheels and this time...when the passenger side came around in the flip, the friend's upper body was unconscious and being flung 'out', causing his upper body and head to smack the earth each time the Jeep rolled onto the passenger side. There were at least 4 more roll revolutions (I counted his body/head flinging/smacking around 5 times) before the Jeep came to the bottom of the hill and the final roll left it upright and on its' wheels.
People came running from everywhere to help. Anyhow, the friend was airlifted to a hospital where he was in a coma for many days. Eventually, he came out of it, but he was 'different'. Before, I was told he was a bit of a gruff, rough jerk of a man. After, he was much quieter and more respectful of people. The father was uninjured. He had gripped the steering wheel so hard he bent it into a taco-shell shape.

Second story:
I had surgery on my lower jaw when I was 18yrs old. My lower jaw was broken at both sides and slid forward to correct a very bad overbite due to my lower jaw not developing properly. I still have wires in there (I can see them on the occasional dental x-ray) but they don't hinder me at all. I felt no pain, but then....I could only eat water-y liquids, had my mouth wired shut and was being given strong pain relievers. 
I wonder if Snow is having trouble eating because she can feel her lower jaw having pains as it heals?


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

When my Fergie came home from her surgery with a belly full of stitches, she gradually got more active as the days went by and things healed. We thought she was doing fantastic, and then she got her stitches out - the second she got out of the carrier back at home she exploded, bounding and leaping and running like we had never seen. Obviously she was holding back a LOT with the stitches. 

I bet when Snow White gets the wire removed, you'll see a similar reaction. She'll probably be really eager to eat!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I havent contributed to this thread until now, but have been reading it every time you give an update. I'm so pleased Snowy is doing well. And she is such a pretty girl too.

You show them little feline lady.


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Final milestone achieved-last night,Snow White began eating meat.We kept offering her tiny pieces of Chicken,Ham,Bacon and fresh Beef. Bingo, last night she decided that that Beef tasted pretty good and opted for that over the syringe food (hallelujah) This comes with a small catch...we have progressed to meat but she still rely's on being fed by our hand. She enjoys her food and after will lick her mouth to clean up any tiny piece left behind. Snow White has made so much progress over these last few weeks and we are elated. 
Each of the milestones she has achieved has allowed her to get back into the day to day things that are required for her health and well being, she does however have just a few underlying things, (mentally), that are to be expected, we are not sure if they also will resolve over time or will remain as her quirky little ways, but for today her strong walking, her attention to cleaning herself and using the dirt box and eating voluntarily will be just fine.
Hope all her friends out there are well and happy and keeping away from those large metal objects with four or more wheels. We think of all of you often and are lifted by your well wishes and positive comments to aid Snowy's recovery.

Big thanks

Robyn


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Way to go, Snow White! Keep up the good work. And Robyn, kudos to you for taking care of such a special girl. Keep us updated.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Snow is doing so well. What does the vet think of her progress? Are they surprised?
h


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Only a couple of days to go before Snowy gets her wire removed. We are a little nervous as it requires anaesthetic which in any animal has it's risks. The vet hasn't heard of her update as we seem to be having a game of telephone tag.Apart from all this Snow White is functioning well in the family. Her attention span is slight and when feeding she will eat, look around, then when we tap her bowl gets excited we have bought her food. We do have a little giggle at this. She is very fixed on my daughter who has been a focused caregiver to her during her recovery time and will constantly follow her letting out small talks. We wondered if she has returned in her mind to being a kitten as she displays a lot of behaviour of when she was young. She lets us know when she is feeling uneasy and dislikes sudden noises. We also think she has a form of tunnel vision, for if touched from the side unexpectedly she will jump to the point of it being a four footed jump sideways. Being aware of all these things we make sure she is safe from things that upset and agitate her. This means our home has become a quieter less busy place, which after 38 years (yes I have 5 girls from the ages 38-16,only 2 at home) is just wonderful.
Her recovery has her at a place now where she can enjoy lying in her bed outside the isolation cage and she will often go for a stroll around the house(inside only) then return and rest happily. She loves her bed.

Have a happy day : )

Robyn


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She is doing so well, even with what appears to be some small residual effects of the injury. It may take some time before all the neuron pathways have healed, or they may never heal. She is doing so well though, I think she is doing fabulous. Great kudos to her people-family who have helped her so much!
h


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Good Day to all, well our girl Snow White is home and very animated after her wire removal. We were unable to bring her home that day as expected as she didn't handle the anaesthetic well. It took her longer to come round and on going to pick her up were advised an overnight stay would be in her best interest. In a small way it was like being given respite care for 24hours and not only did she come home bright and chipper but we also were bright eyed and bushy tailed for her homecoming. The vet has given her a clean bill of health and said physically she's strong and very well, which is great news. Mentally we take each day as it comes, seeing new and different doors open, even if it is only through a crack.He also said that hopefully the damaged neuron paths will find new routes inside her brain. Snowy's come home showing a great interest in the other cats food and on several occasions we have found her nibbling away at it. It's quite a relief knowing she is seeking out food and eating it herself and we don't have to subject her to the syringe any longer. All in all she's well, happy and enjoying running after her brother (who is still not sure of his sister who in former times was very quick to give him whack) He is a very gentle soul and seems understanding of her situation but still runs away.Our big girl Sally also is more tolerant of her but after the initial nose sniff will give off a few hisses and walk away. Have attached a photo of our little brood taken when our kitchen had just been renovated.









Robyn


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, I like your kitchen! It looks bright and air-y. Your kitties also look wonderful, too.
h


----------



## anniemay (Mar 14, 2009)

Well done Robyn & Stuart - 
We have been reading your updates & Snow White is soooo lucky to have you for parents. She sounds well on the way to recovery - quicker than I thought.
Kath and Annie May


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Good Day to all, thought I'd post an update on Snow White who is doing wonderfully well, eating independently and whenever she wants. She is gaining weight and enjoys sleeping in the sun by the front window.Her fur is growing back and her Autumn coat is getting thicker and whiter. Snowy has become very attached to humans and walks close by us as we go about our daily tasks. She has become our little shadow and can pop up behind us just like that. This has made us more aware of where we place our feet.As I have said before Physically she is well and strong.She has become a very affectionate cat even more than before and constantly talks when being patted,held or just walking along with us. Her interest for the outdoors is nil (thank goodness) but at present we are attempting to get her used to a very light harness so that in the future we may take her outside if she so desires. This exercise has it's moments as her sight and memory span have been affected by the accident and out of the blue she will startle at the thing on her back as she has just caught a glance at it or felt it (even thought it's been on for 5 mins) she'll jump with fright so an immediate release from it is necessary. There are times that she will stop in the middle of walking look at something and you can literally see her brain analysing what she has seen, be it her brother, a cord, or any everyday item that has been in the same place for years.I think for her every day is a new day full of things she has never seen before even though she has passed it 10 times the previous day. This quirky nature she has developed has endeared her more to us and we love our miracle kitty to bits, enjoying each day as much as she does. We wish you all a wonderful weekend, keep happy and healthy.

Robyn


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting an update. I enjoy reading that she keeps on improving more and more as every day passes. It seems she and her family are adjusting to her mental limitations. I think that is so wonderful that she has you for a family, a family that cared for her and helped her through such a very trying injury with many challenges to face.
heidi


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I just read Snow's story and it brought a tear to my eye. It was very inspiring, and it just made me think about what I would do in the same situation- your Snow looks quite similar to my Nito! You story is a perfect example of how hard work and a little faith and really pay off.

Good luck for you and all your kitties!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I too am just reading about Snow. How amazing that she has done so well, and I just have to say that you and your family are angels on earth.

My ex father in law had a stroke which effected his vision fairly severly. Surprisingly after a year, or so, his body compensated for the damaged area in his brain and he is now able to see quite well. Perhaps this will happen for Snow also and she will be less and less startled by things.

She is a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello on behalf of Snow White. Just thought we'd post another update, be it ever so overdue.Well our Little Miracle has come so far, really enjoying her harness and walks outside. When we go into the spare room to get the harness Snowy goes banana's telling us all about what she's going to do on her outing today. She loves going down our neighbours driveway to a little park and chasing long grasses as we drag them across the ground. Another thing is leaping at a tree with the main intent on climbing it and that's as far as she gets. It really does give us a chuckle as she holds onto the tree thinking "ok I've got this far,now what?". We are becoming quite fit as when she returns from the park it's a bit uphill and Snow White seems to like to run up it to return home with us following close behind puffing like an old steam engine. 
Because of the brain damage she has become a creature of habit which I'm sure has amused our neighbours on many a time. I refer to when she goes outside for her walks, many a day it's just going around and around the house. This wouldn't be too bad but what happens is the other 2 cats join us and here we are with Snow White on a harness followed in single file by her 2 body guards Sally and Sher Khan going around and around.
The nights are getting quite cold now and it's so lovely as most evening Snowy and her brother Sher Khan join us at the foot of the bed and stay the night there cuddled in back to back.Even Sally has become a sort of minder to her and many a time will go up to her and the two of them are literally nose to nose checking it all out (without hissing or swatting). We are attempting to up load a video of her in the park, so fingers crossed all will go well and we will be able to provide a link to it.
All in all she really seems back to normal apart from her extremely close bond to humans, which we don't mind at all.

Robyn.


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

As previously mentioned, a video of Snowy.

http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k52/stu_65/?action=view&current=DSCF5454.flv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Beautiful! Amazing! Lovely! Wonderful! Heart-warming! I love you guys for loving her! :luv 

She looks wonderful and I thoroughly enjoyed reading her update, especially about the "parade" around and around the house. Her video had me grinning ear-to-ear AND pushing LuckyDuck aside (_because he was trying to find the cat who was talking to him_!) while I watched it. She looks amazingly coordinated while walking and chasing the feather? leaf? and I just loved her 'commentary'.
She looks so happy.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Not only does she look like Nito, but it appears they have the same voice too! Those sounds are the same ones Nito makes when he plays with his kitten Chica! Gosh, I just love Snow! Congrats on all her progress!


----------



## Robyn (Feb 20, 2009)

Popping back to wish everyone a belated Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year. Snow White is still going strong and now doing the circuit of the house untethered. She enjoys spending time chilling out on the deck in the sun and has found a quiet shady place under one of our bushes to relax during hot times, all the while with us keeping very close tabs on her whereabouts. We have wonderful neighbours who love her as much us we do and if we're out with her she'll run up to them talking all the time. She has regained her position in the cat family as second in command sometimes even challenging Sally. It really is quite funny as during these challenges Snow White walks up to Sally with her eyes blinking really fast (as if getting ready for the bop on the head) and 6 times out of 10 Sally just hisses and walks away, the other times yes she does receive that bop on the head. Snowy gets on with all the cats in the neighbourhood ,never fighting them and the other day 2 new kittens that had just moved in behind us came for a visit, came up to her, sniffing her all over, with Snowy just standing there thinking "hello to you two". She has developed a bit of a bad habit and that is whenever she sees a dog, of any size, she's ready to have a go at it (yes from behind the window) whereas before she'd run a mile.We can hardly believe it's almost a year since she was knocked but through all this we have gained a very dependent, affectionate cat who provides us with plenty of giggles and love.An unusual thing is she absolutely adores us really smooching her chin where the wire was and will press hard into our hands while we tickle her there.At this present time she is lying with her feet in the air while my husband tickles her tummy.
Well I shall leave it here as we could go on speaking of her quirky way that bring smiles to out faces and once again wish all out there a very safe and happy 2010.

Robyn


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Robyn said:


> An unusual thing is she absolutely adores us really smooching her chin where the wire was and will press hard into our hands while we tickle her there.
> ... could go on speaking of her quirky way that bring smiles to our faces...


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to your entire family!
Thank you so much for the updates, I was recently thinking of Snow when a new member posted about a kitty who was having some neurological issues. I think it really is the kitty's family who makes the difference in their recovery. You guys are awesome!

I wanted to comment, Louie (_LuckyDuck_) had a huge abcess under his neck, the size of a tennis ball. When it popped, his skin flapped and the vet had to cut some away to sew it closed. He had about 8" of stitches in a "Y" shape going from ear-to-ear and then down the left side of his neck towards his chest. He *loves* to have his scar scratched and scrubbled and does the same 'pressing' thing that Snow does. I think it is probably mis-firing nerve endings from the cut/surgery and scrubbling it probably feels *really* good. 

...and Snow's _quirky ways_ are bringing a smile to MY face, too! :luv


----------

